# Powerpoint in mpeg umwandeln?



## HWehmer (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine PowerPoint Präsentation mit allen Effekten (nicht nur die einzelnen Folien) in eine z.B. MPEG-Datei umzuwandeln?

Ich möchte die Präsentation nämlich auf dem DVD Player oder einer  gebrannten CD auf jedem PC mit einem z.B. Media Player anschauen können.

Danke für Eure Hilfe

MfG

Hein


----------



## Santiago (16. Mai 2004)

Denke mal das musst du mit einem Programm machen, das den Bildschirm einfängt (z.B. Camtasia)
Santiago


----------



## jerh (4. Mai 2007)

Hi, dieses Programm kann das und noch viele andere Formate.  

VisiPPT


----------

